# Farm show protest



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

http://www.pennlive.com/farm-show/index.ssf/2017/01/animal_rights_activists_farm_s.html


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I going to their homes and business to protest their stupidity, hypocrisy, gender identity, bigotry, etc etc etc.

No explanation needed.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

And I protest their claim that they are morally superior since they don't eat meat. I think they need to shut the hell up and go be productive members of society. Either that or take a long walk off a short pier.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

BWfarms said:


> I going to their homes and business to protest their stupidity, hypocrisy, gender identity, bigotry, etc etc etc.
> 
> No explanation needed.


Doubt they have businesses to protest at...or jobs...or homes that are not paid-for by handouts and welfare, etc... If they DO have a job, it would be the fact that a lot of them are professional protesters and get paid to bump their gums about crazy crap while claiming moral superiority over those that don't cotton to their nincompoopery.

Skip A Rope, Mark


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

These are the very same people that protest killing animals for food, but think it is perfectly acceptable to abort a child at any stage for any reason whatsoever. It is going to get rough one day and these people will find it not to their liking.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

This is something I always wonder about with these screwed up type of people. For animal protesters that claim they are "vegan, vegetarians" are they really? How much fresh food can they really afford to buy? Not many processed foods out there that do not have animal by products, milk products, egg products in them. Maybe I'm wrong.

Same with the environmentalists with the no drilling etc. pretty sure they did not walk to the protest and live under the stars and grow there own food.

I wonder how long a true vegan environmentalist would survive???? I give them 2 days. No..... 12 hours.......................................maybe


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm there right now


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I work with a couple of vegatarians. I didn't know for at least 5 years of working with them. I asked why they didn't mention it, was one of those you never asked things. They just do it for health reasons not ethics or environmentalism. I know of a half dozen more outside of work that are vegatarian as well except more for a cost thing. Meat got expensive so they ate less of it. They will eat meat out at parties etc but don't buy it.

Only know one full on vegan, I've had a few friendly discussions asking her about it and genetically modified foods and she's just young and idealist. She has two jobs and is in school and works her butt off. I don't doubt she finds time to protest though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> I'm there right now


Looks like the Honeybee exhibit (Apiary) was as busy as bees.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> I work with a couple of vegatarians. I didn't know for at least 5 years of working with them. I asked why they didn't mention it, was one of those you never asked things. They just do it for health reasons not ethics or environmentalism. I know of a half dozen more outside of work that are vegatarian as well except more for a cost thing. Meat got expensive so they ate less of it. They will eat meat out at parties etc but don't buy it.
> 
> Only know one full on vegan, I've had a few friendly discussions asking her about it and genetically modified foods and she's just young and idealist. She has two jobs and is in school and works her butt off. I don't doubt she finds time to protest though.


Well being a vegetarian is perfectly fine just as being a meat eater.....it is when you force your ideas on someone else's beliefs is where the problem arises. One of my daughter in laws is primarily a veggie eater but on occasion she will eat meat....mainly wild game that my son procures for them. She's a good gal and does not care at all as to what anyone else eats. It's the self-righteous vegetarians, Peta, muslims, and other organizations that try to ram things down your throat that gets most folks disturbed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The left feels similar about things rammed onto them too. Where's the libertarians to come save us all from both sides? What? they say its none of their business getting involved in other people business, well, er, hmm. :lol:

In all seriousness given the scale of money involved in farming these days its surprising how small and peaceful most of these protests seem to be. A lot of angry and naive people believe the choices made in farming are some big conspiracy rather than just a gradual evolution of farming methods in response to the market. Thats not a left or right thing either at least here. There a ton of very traditional right wing folks here that feel farmers are tools of big agri companies poisoning their food with GMO and spraying and are very angry at any tax deals or money farmers get. They join the chorus of left folks complaining about farmers.

Doesn't help the largest land owner here has a big aerial roundup program for hardwood growth suppression. They own 3.3 million acres and manage 2.4 million acres of public forest and everyone assumes everything they do is evil.



Vol said:


> It's the self-righteous vegetarians, Peta, muslims, and other organizations that try to ram things down your throat that gets most folks disturbed.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> The left feels similar about things rammed onto them too.


What are a couple of the things that the left in your part of the world feel that are being rammed onto them?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Best thing to come out of this is when the non-farming public voices their support for the farmers and ag community


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Dismantling of the single buyer wheat board.

Elimination of environmental reviews of large projects.

Scrapping the gun registry.

C-51 bill - online spying rights legislation

Public employee strike busting legislation.

Bunch of this was repealed, not all of it. Conservatives currently fighting over leadership, liberal gov acting very much like the previous conservative government. Life goes on. People on all sides upset about carbon tax now. As long as oil prices are low Canada and the US is talking protectionism things aren't going to be super under any party here.

Edit 
I'll add the conservatives we're on their way to dismantling managed supply for milk and likely chicken/eggs. It didn't happen but the TPP was sending us that way. That is a death sentence for the traditional family dairy farm in Canada.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sometime, tell us more about the carbon tax and how it will be implemented.

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

If anyone could do that right now it would sure be helpful.

I understand the model the oil sands producers support to help market their product but I don't know if that's what will go ahead. There are already two different systems proposed by provinces. I vaguely understand some farming and forestry will benefit under the system while others will lose. Things that strictly remove carbon from the ground will be hit the hardest. Coal being hardest hit. Can't tell you how it works for stuff going to export market. I vaguely understand it will reduce our competitiveness with the US and Mexico within Nafta especially for carbon intensive products. May open up trade with Europe if we are on same system?

Extremely unpopular with folks at the moment, Obamacare of the north.



Vol said:


> Sometime, tell us more about the carbon tax and how it will be implemented.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I heard a rumour some woodlands owners believe they will make more money in times of low prices not cutting trees and selling the credit to more profitable industries.

No clue what a forest fire does to your carbon investment though. Not much more sketchy than real financial tools I suppose.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> These are the very same people that protest killing animals for food, but think it is perfectly acceptable to abort a child at any stage for any reason whatsoever. It is going to get rough one day and these people will find it not to their liking.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes, I find it completely unfathomable that these people will protest and make such statements about "animals being exploited and their body parts sold" but they also will argue just as vehemently that abortion is a "choice" and up to the woman alone to decide the life or death of her unborn HUMAN child, and have no problem with the obscene medical practices that are used to terminate INNOCENT HUMAN life, nor do they have a problem with the BODY PARTS of such murdered unborn children being sold for medical experimentation into things like stem cell research and such...

Talk about hypocrites...

Just proves "you can't fix stupid". People nowdays just don't have enough to worry about. When people had to worry about where their next meal was coming from, this sort of stupidity was by far the exception rather than the rule...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> What are a couple of the things that the left in your part of the world feel that are being rammed onto them?
> 
> Regards, Mike


NOT caving in to their every loony whim, from what I've seen... thereby "foisting" the existing "system" upon them.

Later! OL J R


----------

